# Canning Venison



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife and I are looking for a good, tried and true recipe for canning venison. Hoping a Nodak Outdoors member may have a good one. Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> My wife and I are looking for a good, tried and true recipe for canning venison.


I use the same for both goose and venison.
Cube the meat.
add two slices of Jalepeno and one clove of garlic to jar and one small cube of beef boulion.
fill jar almost to the top with meat then cover meat with water.
pressure cook away.

I hope you like it.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I just got a pressure canner/cooker about two weeks ago. Although I didn't get it for the purpose of canning game, I will likely give it a try on some. 
I've never had canned game. What do you do with it? (I'm guessing it's used in soups and stews.) How does the taste and texture compare with meat that is frozen and then cooked?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I put about 3 beef cubes, and pack the jar about 3/4 full. Put lid and ring on and set in canner, do not allow jars to touch, fill with water to top of jar ring. Cook at 15# for 1 hour. Allow canner to completely cool before removing lid. I have added a couple strips of bacon, slice of onion.

I open jar, heat on stove and spoon over noodles, mashed potatoes, or bread. Hmmm, Hmm Good.


----------

